# Fuel filler assembly



## c W J (Jun 21, 2015)

Good evening, all.

After settling a few problems myself (blower motor not working, A/C water in passenger foot well, large fuel leak code) I'm down to what are my last two issue on a 2000 Altima.

My dash freezes during long drives (annoying, but it comes back eventually and the mileage still seems to register while the gauges are "resting their eyes").

Most importantly in the immediate future is keeping the gas in the car. I've at least one hole in the EVAP tube on the fuel filler assembly. 

Has anybody tried replacing one of these themselves? I am not a stranger to some car repair. This looks like one of those jobs that takes more time than skill/experience. However, if someone with experience suggests knows it is more trouble than it seems, I'll gladly take it to a shop. From what I can tell on service manual and parts microfiche, it's just a matter of removing four bolts, and several clamps and snaking the assembly out.

TIA,

c w j


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You pretty much described it! There are push-clips that hold the plastic shield to the filler neck which you'll need to remove. IIRC, there are 5 hoses that will need to be disconnected from the filler neck and a few bolts. Snake it out and reverse to install. Dorman products makes this filler neck with a lifetime warranty and it's about half the price of the Nissan part. You can get it from Rockauto.com for $62+shipping.


----------



## c W J (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks for the response! I guess I'll look into replacing some of that rubber while it's apart. How empty should the tank be to do it? I JUST filled it.


----------

